# Internet problem in Xiaomi Redmi 2



## passion_unlimitedd (Mar 31, 2015)

I got my Redmi 2 yesterday. My Redmi 2 is working fine and i am satisfied so far.

 But I am facing a problem with my Redmi 2. Some pages/sites in my  browser is not opening and showing "request timed out" msg. Can anyone  help in this regard as to why is this happening.

 I have used three browsers. Default android browser, google chrome and opera. All r showing same msg.

 I am using two sims with 2G and 3G net connections. I have also set  preferred network as 2G and 3G in respective sims. Still of no use.

 Popular news sites like times of india, rediff are opening seamlessly.  Other sites even mi site also shows request timed out. Gmail is also not opening. Tried on some  porn sites. Some opens. Some not. Whereas i can use facebook, whatsapp  etc. Image attachments of whatsapp also not downloading.

This problem persists on both 2G and 3G connections.

 Please help as i am not an expert in mobile technology.

*i57.tinypic.com/205uw45.gif

*i62.tinypic.com/29x8co0.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 31, 2015)

Does your area have good 3G connectivity?


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Mar 31, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Does your area have good 3G connectivity?



Yes it works fine. Even I am posting this with the same 3G connection of my mobile using portable hotspot.


----------



## baiju (Apr 1, 2015)

It may be due to the data compression option. Disable it if it is enabled. In redmi 1s, it is under security app > data usage > select settings icon of the sim >data saver settings reduce data usage.


----------



## Minion (Apr 1, 2015)

looks like network problem to me.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

This is a network problem. Ask you CC regarding it.


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone. My problem is solved. Little bit of tweaking with the settings did the job.


Access point name should be mobile office instead of airtel gprs. That solved the problem.


----------



## Minion (Apr 1, 2015)

Good to know problem got solved.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks like the thread served it's purpose.
@mods please close the thread.


----------



## rishabh (Aug 3, 2015)

passion_unlimitedd said:


> Thanks everyone. My problem is solved. Little bit of tweaking with the settings did the job.
> 
> 
> Access point name should be mobile office instead of airtel gprs. That solved the problem.



Hey I was facing same issue and it got resolved by changing the APN as you mentioned. Wanted to ask if it would cause any problem in the long run by changing this default setting?

Also, my bluetooth discovers other devices but is not able to tranfer files. Shows transfer unsuccesful every time. Any fix, experts? It's a brand new redmi 2.


----------



## anupthakare (Sep 16, 2016)

passion_unlimitedd said:


> Thanks everyone. My problem is solved. Little bit of tweaking with the settings did the job.
> 
> 
> Access point name should be mobile office instead of airtel gprs. That solved the problem.



I face same problem for Idea. What should be APN for idea?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 16, 2016)

anupthakare said:


> I face same problem for Idea. What should be APN for idea?



Let me google that for yo

or Create a new thread.


----------

